# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Cajas para espárragos y otros

## CORDANO EIRL

Somos una empresa especializada en cajas para espárragos y otros productos de exportación .
Cualquier consulta escribir al cordanoeirl@gmail.comTemas similares: Cajas para Granadilla Busco cajas para exparragos verdes frescos de exportacion Cajas para exportación de aceite a China Torre Blanca espera procesar más de un millón de cajas de espárragos Cajas de Cartón Corrugado para la Agro exportación

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola cordano mejor pones las caracteristicas de tu producto por lo menos y unas fotos así te aseguro habra mayor interés. 
Saludos

----------

